# One of a kind Seat Assortment



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww175/Waxsealer/BallerBox001.jpg
http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww175/Waxsealer/BallerBox003.jpg
http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww175/Waxsealer/BallerBox002.jpg
This is a radiator specialty faucet seat assortment kit with a candy painted exterior. It changes into 4 different colors as the angle changes. I'm trying to figure a way to put spinning rims on it:laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

That is a sharp looking box hook it up with some flames.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks nice. Did you paint it or someone else?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> Looks nice. Did you paint it or someone else?


 Friend of mine painted it. he has a body and paint shop. he was painting one of the "brotha's" cars and i grabbed it outta my van and they shot it for me with the same paint. Its about 4 or 5 layers of paint and a clear coat. Each layer is a different color. Theres a 95 caddy rolling around with the same paint:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Dude, that is F ing cool man. I want one in plumb crazy purple. Nice assortment of seats, where did you pick that up at. My techs are really small, and only have two of each limited supplys of seats.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Dude, that is F ing cool man. I want one in plumb crazy purple. Nice assortment of seats, where did you pick that up at. My techs are really small, and only have two of each limited supplys of seats.


 I picked that up off ebay for 30 bucks.......i really bought it for the seat gauge....its worth that alone. If perfect match is still in business they have the mac daddy kit. I'll take a pic of that one tomm. Its about 3 times that size.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I'll have to take some pictures of my seat and washer box. And the stem box i have being made.


----------

